# what do you think my goats worth??????



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

Whats up guys....Any info would help because i might be trading for a 69 chevelle ss 396......I have a 1969 gto raIII...black..black vinyl top..gold interior..auto...numbers matching...yz block(366 hp)..factory air..rallyII wheels..looked on the production numbers of this exact car and its 1 of 729...the car body wise needs paint..a nickel size rust spot in trunk...motor is completely re-done as well as tranny...does need interior to be mint..car is probably a 3.5-4 condition...my question is whats do you guys think its worth now and what is it worth completely done? thanks!! Oh yeah..theres no bondo in it


----------



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check this site out. As you scroll down you will see suggested pricing. Only you can accurately gauge the condition of your car. Compare your car to the pricing on the site and adjust your asking price in relation to the pricing on the site. You can use those figures as a guide to show the guy you are trading your car on. 

Hope this helps. 


1969 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

69billygoat said:


> Whats up guys....Any info would help because i might be trading for a 69 chevelle ss 396......I have a 1969 gto raIII...black..black vinyl top..gold interior..auto...numbers matching...yz block(366 hp)..factory air..rallyII wheels..looked on the production numbers of this exact car and its 1 of 729...the car body wise needs paint..a nickel size rust spot in trunk...motor is completely re-done as well as tranny...does need interior to be mint..car is probably a 3.5-4 condition...my question is whats do you guys think its worth now and what is it worth completely done? thanks!! Oh yeah..theres no bondo in it


A 69 Goat for a 69 Chevelle......Tough Choice!!!

What kind of shape is the Chevelle in? Color combination? Auto/4 speed?

I love both cars. I actually built a 69 Chevelle for my oldest son. He's got the car in Ohio going to college. He will be graduating from college next month and will be back in California again. We bought the Chevelle when he was 14 and spent 2 years fixing it up for him. I really love my 70 GTO, but I have to say, I think I enjoy driving his Chevelle better.... and it isn't even an SS, its just a Malibu. Here's a couple pics of his Chevelle.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he`s getting the better deal. But both cars are nice.


----------



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

the chevelle is probably would rate a 1.5..its close to a 1 condition car..its green with the white stripe down the side...its an auto with shift kit...flowmasters, headers msd ignition...he would want money along with the trade but i'm not sure what i should do?....might just keep the goat and sell it when its finished...i really like the 66 chevelle's...only reason i bought the goat was because of the deal i got and thats its a numbers matching car


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An original Ram Air 3 GTO is much rarer than a run-of-the mill SS396 Chevelle. The GTO restored will be worth more $$$. That being said, Chevy's are more popular than Pontiacs. They were cheaper cars when new, both in price and ammenities, but they are cheaper to buy parts for now, and are more popular with the "masses". I always thought the 66-67 Chevelles had great body lines, but have you looked at the dashboard on one? Taxi-cab City. I would keep the GTO, but it's your choice. The Chevelle is a rock solid investment as well, and a very nice car. As a P.S.: The SS396 will be considerably SLOWER than the RAIII GTO. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

slower??? guess i'm keeping billy then!!


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Head to head a 69 big block Chevelle and a a plain vanilla 69 GTO would be a tough call, but if you have an original Ram Air III car I'd say there's no choice at all; stick with the GTO.
Mike


----------



## 69billygoat (May 6, 2008)

Is the yz block a rare thing for this car...a lot of the ram air III cars i see have 350 hp and mine has 366 hp


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

ive owned both and if it were me i would keep the goat,,,they just seem more detailed and chromed out than the chevy.
i traded my 69 for a 63 tempest convertible with a sawed in half 389,,,odd looking beast to say the least
wish i had kept if for the intrigue from other people but we usually learn to late .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

a sawed in half 389?? wtf?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 4 cyl engine used in the '61-'63 tempests was indeed half of a 389 V8. I've worked on a few. Weird beasts. They vibrate a lot, but have tons of power and torque. Micky Thompson built one back when that had 255 hp!! They use one 389 head, the same pistons and rods, and the same crankshaft, with a different counterweight arrangement. If memory serves, they did not have an oil filter, either.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The 4 cyl engine used in the '61-'63 tempests was indeed half of a 389 V8. I've worked on a few. Weird beasts. They vibrate a lot, but have tons of power and torque. Micky Thompson built one back when that had 255 hp!! They use one 389 head, the same pistons and rods, and the same crankshaft, with a different counterweight arrangement. If memory serves, they did not have an oil filter, either.
> Jeff


I remember that motor too, and they were produced that way, not a production 389 'sawed in half'. Correct?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Correct, Rukee. The blocks were cast that way, NOT cut in two with a band saw!!! BTW I like the new paint. Kinda jealous: the Blue Charcoal on my '65 was done in 1985 and is gettin' kinda thin here and there......
Jeff


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> the Blue Charcoal on my '65 was done in 1985 and is gettin' kinda thin here and there......
> Jeff


dont wax so much
by the time mine needs waxing,,ts usually time for another paint job


----------

